# Oddball fish



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dont know what version or sequel this is :laugh: but let's get it kicking again.

I.D. this:


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Thalassophryne amazonica

do i post another pic of a diff fish???????


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Thalassophryne amazonica
> 
> do i post another pic of a diff fish???????


Yes!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Crenicichla ..... saxtilis?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> Crenicichla ..... saxtilis?


nope


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

im gonna guess and say channa micropeltes


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

C.D. said:


> im gonna guess and say channa micropeltes


you are way off my friends


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Crenicichla_ whatever particular species 60% of them all blend together
into the same to me.

Will take a shot though and say _C. lepidota _


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> _Crenicichla_ whatever particular species 60% of them all blend together
> into the same to me.
> 
> Will take a shot though and say _C. lepidota _


nope pretty close though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> _Crenicichla_ whatever particular species 60% of them all blend together
> into the same to me.
> 
> Will take a shot though and say _C. lepidota _


Yeah, my first instinct was just to say "Crenicichla sp.". How've you been Poly? Nice Michigan weather you're having!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> _Crenicichla_ whatever particular species 60% of them all blend together
> into the same to me.
> 
> Will take a shot though and say _C. lepidota _


Yeah, my first instinct was just to say "Crenicichla sp.". How've you been Poly? Nice Michigan weather you're having!
[/quote]

its a "Crenicichla sp.". all right but which one???? *evil laugh*


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> _Crenicichla_ whatever particular species 60% of them all blend together
> into the same to me.
> 
> Will take a shot though and say _C. lepidota _


Yeah, my first instinct was just to say "Crenicichla sp.". How've you been Poly? Nice Michigan weather you're having!
[/quote]

its a "Crenicichla sp.". all right but which one???? *evil laugh*
[/quote]

Seeing as it is an undescribed species, it has no name, so I'm formally renaming the animal right now to Crenicichla sp. "From somewhere in South America" so thats it's name and I win











> How've you been Poly? Nice Michigan weather you're having!


Yeah really nice Herping weather







. Otherwise fine Ace thanks for asking.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Crenicichla edithae


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

jan said:


> Crenicichla edithae


nope


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Well first I'll admit I've seen the post this pic was posted in and the general agreement was C. ---- I know what some said but have serious doubts myself that really is what it is. The post it self was one where there was no conclusive anwser to what the species was proven beyond reasonable doubt IMO.

(I'll leave the species name blank as it would be un-fair to mention Plus I'm interested if anyone else comes to the same conclusion as those who ID'd the pic)


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Crenicichla sp. Belly Crawler?

Crenicichla sp. lepidota?

Crenicichla sp. sveni?

^^ Crenicichlas are confusing


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

S.Altuveiss said:


> Crenicichla sp. Belly Crawler?
> 
> Crenicichla sp. lepidota?
> 
> ...


we have a winner

Crenicichla sveni


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Heh.. Sorry i was kinda lame posting several names.
this fish is pretty easy if you are in to those kinds.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

S.Altuveiss said:


> Heh.. Sorry i was kinda lame posting several names.
> this fish is pretty easy if you are in to those kinds.


Poly or fruitbat should be all over this.

For species like that pike cichlid two or three names isn't too lame. The worst thing I've seen done here was Peacock posting an undescribed species!







dirty trick!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

good then







.

fancy a try on that one ace?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It looks like one of the African labyrinth fishes to me... that's where I think Fruitbat could step in! I'll see if I cant narrow it down...


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

your on the right track anyway







.

I really like this thread dudes







.

its really fun and educational.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ctenopoma fasciolatum?


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

DOH! first guess >.<

your turn ace


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes! The pattern on the ventral area helped me. Give me a minute, I have some work due at 5 today!...


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

heh okey







waiting for pic







.

gotta find a harder fish next time


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, work done.. here's a fish. I guess we're not really doing oddballs in this one but either way...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Looks like a Neo-tropical feeder fish









I typically suck on chiclet ID but tell me if I'm close here on the genus:
_Laetacara_ ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Insult the cichlidiots and then show them you know your cichlid taxonomy. I like your style poly, I might even post a poeciliid later!

Genus is correct.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Laetacara sp. Buckelkopf

i found the pic on google... sorry dude 

http://images.google.se/images?q=Laetacara...s&start=60&sa=N


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

S.Altuveiss said:


> Laetacara sp. Buckelkopf
> 
> i found the pic on google... sorry dude
> 
> http://images.google.se/images?q=Laetacara...s&start=60&sa=N


At least you didn't find it on google on the first guess









Your turn


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

acestro said:


> Laetacara sp. Buckelkopf
> 
> i found the pic on google... sorry dude
> 
> http://images.google.se/images?q=Laetacara...s&start=60&sa=N


At least you didn't find it on google on the first guess :rasp:

Your turn
[/quote]

try this one

i did too ace, i edited away my first guesses


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I know a salamaderfish when I see one so darn well know thats _Glaxiidae_ I will guess here without really looking hard and say _G. tanycephalus_



> Insult the cichlidiots and then show them you know your cichlid taxonomy.


Hey what can I say I look for fancy feeders


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

not tanycephalus but you got the right genus poly, thats mean i really looked hard for this one!







!









how could you do that to me?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> I know a salamaderfish when I see one so darn well know thats _Glaxiidae_ I will guess here without really looking hard and say _G. tanycephalus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeders for what?









Let me just google up this last fish.....









Galaxias brevipinnis?


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

no! you guys are to slow!







im getting anxious. gogogo


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

And me without a key to _Glaxiidae_ need more time.........


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm.... the size should help with this. Galaxias olidus?



S.Altuveiss said:


> no! you guys are to slow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to go to the old ID threads and see how long some of those pauses were! Poly was infamous for terminating those threads (unintentionally of course).


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

acestro said:


> no! you guys are to slow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to go to the old ID threads and see how long some of those pauses were! Poly was infamous for terminating those threads (unintentionally of course).
[/quote]

not olidus, soon im worse then phish!
Rofl, Ill give you some qlues, its inhabitant to new zealand :rasp:

its rather uncommon even in its homeland too


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

This is a group of fish that I've always wanted to try to keep but they're NEVER available here in the Dallas, Texas area. The one I really want to find is _Galaxias argenteus_...one of the New Zealand fish.

Oh....by the way....I do believe the fish posted is *Galaxias fasciatus*.

-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> This is a group of fish that I've always wanted to try to keep but they're NEVER available here in the Dallas, Texas area. The one I really want to find is _Galaxias argenteus_...one of the New Zealand fish.
> 
> Oh....by the way....I do believe the fish posted is *Galaxias fasciatus*.
> 
> -Joe


Isn't there a "golden" one as well? I haven't looked, but I've never seen these available.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I've never seen a living _Galaxias_ for sale but from the research I've done I know there are some great looking members of this and related species. There are a lot of fish from 'Down Under' that rarely, if ever, come in that I'd love to try my hand at. Unfortunately, I think _Galaxias argenteus_ (which reaches about half a meter in length) is endangered or threatened. Still....I'd love to see some come available but none of my local fish stores that are so good at getting in other 'oddball' stuff, can't seem to get any of the Australia/New Zealand stuff in other than rainbow fish (most of which are bred in captivity anyway).

-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I was going to say, the rainbow fish aspect has to be related to captive breeding. Do you think it's the Australia to Thailand connection, where they breed everything, including neons I think!

Maybe the Galaxias need water too cold to be bred in Thailand or to be successfully shipped?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Actually....I suspect it is more a 'supply and demand' thing. There are a lot of fascinating fish (besides Rainbow Fish and Aussie Arowanas) from 'Down Under' that people just don't know about so there is very little demand for them. A few oddballs from that region occasionally come in like the Bullrout (_Nothestes robusta_) and some of the gobies but the truly unusual fish like the _Galaxias_ and related genera don't ever seem to be available. There are a bunch of great gobies from that region that rarely come in and there are also a few of the grunters (like the Coal Grunter - _Hephaestus carbo_ and the Spangled Grunter - _Leiopotherapon unicolor_) that look pretty interesting. For people with BIG tanks there's always the 'barramundi' (_Lates calcarifer_) and the Murray Cod which gets to about 2 meters fully grown.









-Joe

Oh....and sorry to derail the thread.

I'd still like to know if I identified the fish correctly....is it *Galaxias fasciatus*??

-Joe


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

well one thing about australia is that they have pretty strict laws about their animals


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Darn you Joe !!!!! beat me to it...
It is _Galaxias fasciatus_ Found it earlier today randomly looking around the net for info on them.

I think it is true on two levels mentioned why these fish are just not available.
That being a combination of no interest in them and laws governing them.

I have personally also been looking for them for years and never had much luck finding them.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

it is indeed fasciatus







.
your turn sire, too bad you got it so early!


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Gotta love those _Galaxias_! Now....if there are any P-Fury members out there that know where to get any (other than taking a trip to Australia/New Zealand to collect them myself)....please let me know.

OK......here's one for you to take a shot at:










-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dont think I've ever seen that fish before. It reminds me of the Phago characins though...


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Getting warm!









-Joe


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

could it be belonidae family or is it phago?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Clue #1 - it is an African fish.

Clue #2 - it is not marine or brackish.

Clue #3 - it is not _Phago_.

-Joe


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

it aint halfbeaks right?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Belonophago tinanti

Whooooo made me learn some stuff finding that one!!!


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Well done, Acestro!!









_Belonophago tinanti_ is a member of the Family Citharinidae of the Order Characiformes, like the genus _Phago_. It is found primarily in the Pool Malebo (formerly called the Stanley Pool) which is a lake-like area of the Congo River. Unfortunately this fish is very rarely offered for sale in the United States but is sometimes available in Europe. It has a reputation as a fin eater - like its less elongated cousins - and reaches a maximum length of about 12cm (4.7 inches).

Your turn, Acestro!

-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I have to say that was a rewarding search. Let me find something to rival the nice turtle I put in the other thread...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Aw crap, did I pull a Poly and kill the thread (just kidding Polypterus!)


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

trying to figure out that reptile one LOOL


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, you are trying hard at that!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

You lose me on those salty things Ace never been my area.... Still looking around a bit though.

Nice to know my username is synonymous with stumping the hell out of ID threads though


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Paracirrhites hemistictus the Whitespotted Hawkfish


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Damn....... way to go


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Feeder Phish on a roll!!!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

heres a pretty decent one and the pic of its habitat


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I like how you guys are showing habitat pics, what a cool touch! I'll get back to this one later.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Purple tang

....or do you mean the fish in the foreground?....









Any pics without the fish in 'bite' mode? This one's stumping me pretty good.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> Purple tang
> 
> ....or do you mean the fish in the foreground?....
> 
> ...


okay


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

heres a clue it lives in reef overhangs in Hawaii


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Just a guess but...
BlueStripe Snapper (juvie?) Lutjanus kasmira


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

nope

but please try again


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What a fish!!!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

its starts with a C


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cephalopholis polleni?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is one rare, $400 fish! Need some captive breeding with those beauties!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

yes you got it










some day ill have one

dragon eels are more expensive but but if you look at them wow......just....wow



















some day.......they cost $1000+ though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Are they difficult to feed like the blue ribbon eels? If so, I wouldn't pay 5 bucks for one.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, here's a new fish.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> Are they difficult to feed like the blue ribbon eels? If so, I wouldn't pay 5 bucks for one.


"Dragon morays, Enchelychore pardalis from Hawaii are striking with white bodies and variegated black, yellow and red markings. Their name derives from the presence of elongate, pointed jaws and long posterior nostril tubes. They command a high price for their beauty and adaptability, and are worth it."

after i read this i was pretty sure i wanted one LOL

anyways......

Trimma rubromaculatus

Trimma naudei


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You are very close!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Trimma eviotops

Trimma Trimma


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Think smaller.

think very very small


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Trimmatom nanus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Me and my hints









:laugh: Go ahead!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

this shouldnt be to hard not like your goby with that huge genus some werent even named :laugh::rasp:

fish and the pic of its natural habitat


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I wouldn't put an undescribed fish up here, Peacock did that a while back and I'm still giving him a hard time for it!

Cool new fish....

Gymnothorax miliaris. Gold morph?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

nope

i wonder where poly went


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> nope
> 
> i wonder where poly went


Oh I'm around







, 
salty things are just not my forte so I actually have to look up the stinking things.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Really? It's not a xanthic Gymnothorax miliaris? I'm lost now!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

its a Gymnothorax but what kind?

look at its eyes there blue and milaris has yellow eyes


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'm just ripping this out as Like I said I'm not so good with saltys and it is hard to see many defining traits of the fish but will go for either of the following:

_Gymnothorax steindachneri_
_G. funebris_
_G. prasinus_

(Damn variable Moreys







)


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> I'm just ripping this out as Like I said I'm not so good with saltys and it is hard to see many defining traits of the fish but will go for either of the following:
> 
> _Gymnothorax steindachneri_
> _G. funebris_
> ...


sorry but none of those are correct please try again here another pic


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> I'm just ripping this out as Like I said I'm not so good with saltys and it is hard to see many defining traits of the fish but will go for either of the following:
> 
> _Gymnothorax steindachneri_
> _G. funebris_
> ...


sorry but none of those are correct please try again here another pic
[/quote]
i were gonna guess Gymnothorax prasinus but... it has to be
Gymnothorax melatremus

have a look at 
Enchelynassa canina, they look mean as hell!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

S.Altuveiss said:


> I'm just ripping this out as Like I said I'm not so good with saltys and it is hard to see many defining traits of the fish but will go for either of the following:
> 
> _Gymnothorax steindachneri_
> _G. funebris_
> ...


sorry but none of those are correct please try again here another pic
[/quote]
i were gonna guess Gymnothorax prasinus but... it has to be
Gymnothorax melatremus

have a look at 
Enchelynassa canina, they look mean as hell!
[/quote]

you got it right your turn


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Was that _Gymnothorax melatremus_ or _Enchelynassa canina_?


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

it was G. Melatremus Poly...

i guess this ones pretty easy huh


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> Was that _Gymnothorax melatremus_ or _Enchelynassa canina_?


it was Gymnothorax melatremus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

S.Altuveiss said:


> it was G. Melatremus Poly...
> 
> i guess this ones pretty easy huh


Yeah but I'm blanking, it's a relative of those oarfish...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I remember it now, but I'll lie low for someone else to guess it (I've already given too much of a hint though...).


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

you bastard!  and it took me half an hour to fund that pic!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No one's guessed it yet! It is a cool find!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

no but u still knew what it was... it made me sad


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone got any idea what it is?....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Oh come on..... I know this one too.....Just waiting

We need new blood in these things...Anyone take a guess


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Regalecus glesne

Regalecus russellii

Regalecus kinoi

Regalecus pacificus

lets just say they kinda look the all the same 2 me :laugh:


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

what i remember it wasnt a regalecus latin name by the picture, something else


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I second that, you dont have the right genus. I could give a wicked hint but I wont...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> I second that, you dont have the right genus. I could give a wicked hint but I wont...


not really good with pelagics LOL


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow u guys are so smart..where du learn all this?

some kinda of anger fish? Or viper fish maybe?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My hint is that the name of this fish exists somewhere in this scientific forum in another thread! I wont be more specific unless it's cool with S.Altuveiss...


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

you can be more specific... just remember this is a .sp fish acestro so it can be a different fish.
rocker i aint that smart im just stubborn as hell and have learned how to recognize different genuses families etc.

but saltys and pelagics is to much even for me .

one thing i always look at is the shape on the head and then the rest, i have no idea why 

ill post another pic but here the photographers name is written on the pic, please dont be lame and use it. it will ruin the challenge!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My other hint (and you're right it may not be the exact same fish) is that this fish has been guessed at before (or a close relative) and the correct guess was given by our old timer Crockeeper....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

rocker said:


> wow u guys are so smart..where du learn all this?
> 
> some kinda of anger fish? Or viper fish maybe?


lots and lots of school and time reading

i cant ever even make a guess at these things

but i will one day from lookin at these threads once a day


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

If somebody doesn't get this one soon and Acestro doesn't post it, I'm going to have at it! This fish gets to be about 10 feet long and likes relatively deep water. Maybe that will get you on the right trach.

-Joe


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Still nobody....even with the hint in my last post??

-Joe


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Fine..... I give just to get this moving along:
_Trachipterus trachypterus_ (or species of such they all blend to me)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's not the genus I was thinking! Hmmm...

See this:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=29672


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I concur with the diagnosis of _Trachipterus trachypterus_....hence my little 'hint' when I mentioned getting on the right 'trach'.

-Joe


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

well im gonna be mean and say it isnt trachypterus it is a trachipterus sp.!

but ill give you right any way


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Why am I stuck on Desmodema polystictum?

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=De...rch&sa=N&tab=wi

http://uri.sakura.ne.jp/~dd/r/rt014.htm

Either way, definitely time to move on, go ahead Poly!



Fruitbat said:


> I concur with the diagnosis of _Trachipterus trachypterus_....hence my little 'hint' when I mentioned getting on the right 'trach'.
> 
> -Joe


Here are cool pics at fishbase of Trachipterus trachypterus. Also, too many people cant type here Joe, your 'trach' hint was lost even to me!
















http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.php?ID=1777

This page seems to answer my question on the genera of this group;

http://www.cosmos.ne.jp/~acropora/l/l92.htm


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Well its not my fault they had two names on one pic right?









the first pic is the one that was to bi id'ed and the second was supposed to be a help but was missleading. go on poly


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No worries at all. It did what I like these threads to do, it made me learn and think. I never knew there were more than one or two fish like this!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

No more Saltys..... Poly is in control









Pic is not great but gives all ID features to correctly ID the Fish.

Happy hunting


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Could it possibly be a Nothobranchius?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

S. Altuveiss.....you're on the right track looking at 'killifish' but not the right genus or continent.

I do believe what we're looking at here is _Cynolebias belottii_, the Argentine Pearl Killifish.

-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Doh! Right when I was hot on the trail! Good one Joe! From what I found I think you've got it.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

i thought i saw some referances to Notos but now i see some differences







good thing you learn this things quick!

the thing is that the photo doesnt reveal the higher form this fish has, from the angle it looks as an Nothobranchius in shape!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Not _Cynolebias belottii_ but your close, it is of a different Genus

The fish pictured is not a full sized adult yet and is about 3 inches.
Here is an adult (of a different locality):
View attachment 90507

(I will correctly credit this pic when this is done)


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

A rivulus species?
Austrofundulus?
Austrolebias Affinis?

im stumped


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What a beast!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

it looks like a very weird rhombreus !


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Let me give this another shot (Poly is very good at making me work on my weak spots in fish).

Austrolebias robustus


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Let me give this another shot (Poly is very good at making me work on my weak spots in fish).
> 
> Austrolebias robustus


Nope







Still wrong genus, But you are looking in the right direction and very close.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Im Stumped! i cant anything that looks like that


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Austrolebias nonoiulensis

Austrolebias Affinis

those the two closest i could find


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

freez poly said austrolebias was the wrong genus.. just telling


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

S.Altuveiss said:


> freez poly said austrolebias was the wrong genus.. just telling










musta missed that









i m just doin google image searching off your guys clues

and guess already


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

OK.....let's try _Megalebias elongatus_.

-Joe


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Joe wins!!!!!

Of coarse I do belive You have seen where I mentioned the fish before









Cool predatory killifish that can reach up to 6 inches. One of my personal favorites and an animal that is a joy to keep.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I do recall you posting a big, mean-looking killi someplace before but I couldn't find the thread so I actually had to work for this one!







I wish I had a source for that fish around here but none of the LFS in this area carry much in the way of killifish at all.

OK.....keeping with the freshwater fish category....here's one for you to work on:










Good luck!

-Joe


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> wish I had a source for that fish around here


With luck I should have some available or have some eggs ready to go by spring. I'll keep you in mind for them.

As for the above fishy:
I know the genus right out, but not quite positive about the species quite yet.
I'll give this a few more posts to see if anyone gets close before listing the two I think it is.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

any hints i can use with google


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Well....it ISN'T a darter!

-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Do I spy an adipose fin?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

If you look REALLY close you might spy a nearly transparent adipose fin.

-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

To help those that dont know, all of the minnows and their relatives (Cyprinids) are now excluded (they dont have adipose fins). Looks to be an oddball characin (as opposed to a normal characin!







).


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Could be! But then again....many catfish have adipose fins too (not that I'm necessarily saying this is a catfish).









-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

True, salmonids have it too, but I've eliminated those two groups at least! Still leaves hundreds of species


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

OK....it IS a member of the Order Characiformes and it is primarily a bottom-dwelling fish. Maximum size is about 2 inches. It isn't native in North America, Europe, Asia, Australia or Antarctica.

-Joe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

oh snap i think i got close on this one

Nannocharax fasciatus


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

VERY close! In fact....as far as I'm concerned you're close enough. There are a number of _Nannocharax_ species that are almost impossible to tell apart. This one happens to be _Nannocharax brevis_.

It is AMAZING how similar in appearance these small African fish are to the South American genus _Characidium_. Convergent evolution at its best.

*Characidium - a South American 'Darter Tetra'*









*Nannocharax brevis - an African 'Tetra'*









Your turn, Mr.Freez.....good job!









-Joe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

oh man, you can go ahead a post another picture

theres no way i could put one up to challenge you

guys, even if i did find one i wouldn't be certain

on the scientific name, so i wouldn't know for sure if

you guys were right or not


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grats Freez!!! Good stuff!


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Mr.Freez.....

I'm sure you can come up with a fish for us! After all....you found the _Nannocharax_!

-Joe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> Mr.Freez.....
> 
> I'm sure you can come up with a fish for us! After all....you found the _Nannocharax_!
> 
> -Joe


yeah but not with out all those hints









hes probably an easy one for you guys but i saw

it in a tank a while back and thought it interesting

and would just like to know what you guys know

about it


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't know the scientific name by hart I thought something with spatula (just like the gar), but the common name is a paddlefish









Edit: I found the scientific name of the fish I mentioned: Polyodon spathula.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: yep, i know that wouldnt last long

but it is odd









your turn jan


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :laugh: yep, i know that wouldnt last long
> 
> but it is odd :laugh:
> 
> your turn jan


Off topic: Is this pic taken in an aquarium?

Actually this one isn't too difficult (finding a good fish for this topic is much more difficult than it looks), but here are my two cents:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont knowif that picture was in an aquarium or not

but they deffinetly dont belong in one i know that


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Channa bankanensis

Parachanna insignis

Parachanna obscura

Channa Argus


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Channa bankanensis
> 
> Parachanna insignis
> 
> ...


Hahaa, this way I can guess it too







But it is indeed a Parachanna obscura. One of the three African snakehead species









Your turn


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Salties are back!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Omg Feeder! You killed our stride! what a party pooper


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A kind of wrasse? Maybe another pic of entire body? Cool fish!

Maybe Anampses lineatus?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

Cirrhilabrus lineatus?
Thalassoma lunare ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This thread kinda died.... is it some kind of wrasse?


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

acestro said:


> This thread kinda died.... is it some kind of wrasse?


i hate you pheeder phish you killed my fav thread!
















no more saltys cause noone knows wtf it is ^^


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Go ahead and post a pic S.Altuveiss, we'll get back to Pheeder Phish when he gets back to the thread....


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

lets get this sucker goin again


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

New fish kind of an interesting one:
I'll add a couple more photos if this does not kill it to at least genus.
(No I'm not talking about the orange fish)


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Candiru-Ituglanis amazonicus?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Candiru-Ituglanis amazonicus?


Close in some ways at least to family level, but no cookie on the Genus.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Poly bustin out a cool oddball, time to do some researching...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Trichomycterus striatus?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Trichomycterus striatus?


Well it is a Trichomycterid cat but not of the genus Trichomycterus.
I'll hold off just yet on adding a full profile pic of the fish....It would make it very easy.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Ok another pic:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh that is a cool fish. Be patient with me fellas, I'm putting my lab back together post-Katrina so my participation will be really spotty. Do you keep this fish Poly?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Oh that is a cool fish. Be patient with me fellas, I'm putting my lab back together post-Katrina so my participation will be really spotty. Do you keep this fish Poly?


I sure do keep them


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What a cool and unique collection you must have. What's your list? (you can leave this fish's name out!







)


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> What a cool and unique collection you must have. What's your list? (you can leave this fish's name out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really just sent out the majority of my fish to different locations to focus a bit more in a few very specific areas. I had some 10 species of goodieds and about 6 Killifish species as well as a number of natives and just single odd balls hanging around in corners.

Right now the collection consists the following:

The above un-named fish (with more relatives on the way, one of the primary reasons for emptying my fish room)

0.0.7 Chustnut lamprey (ammocoetus late stage) _Icthyomyzon castaneus_ Michigan
0.0.10 Northern brook lamprey (ammocoetus late stage) _Icthyomyzon fossor_ Michigan
0.0.15 Lamprey species (ammoceotus) Unknown genera or species. Michigan

0.1.1 _Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri_ Chad locality
1.1.2 _Polypterus delhezi_ Unknown locality LFS stock fish presumed to be aquacultured

0.0.3 Tropical Gar _Atractosteus tropicus_ Mexican aquacultured
0.0.1 Spotted gar _Lepisosteus oculatus_ Connecticut (not in natural range)
1.2.7 Elongated pearlfish _Megalebias elongatus_ "fanizil"
4.5.0 Northern starhead topminnow _Fundulus dispar dispar_ Illinois

4.6.10 Black sail-fin goodied _Girardinicththys viviparus_ Mexico city original location
0.0.30+ Group, Mangrove Mosquitofish _Gambusia rhizophora_ wild caught stock was from Cuba
0.0.20+ group, Eastern Mosquitofish _Gambusia affinis holbrooki _ Wild caught stock was from New Jersey

1.4.13 Banded pygmy sunfish _Elassoma zonatum_ Wild caught stock was from Illinois

Various cyprinids, charicins and sunfish as host or prey items for some fishes

Yeah it is a unique collection







to say the least


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very very cool. There is a livebearer pic I'd like to try and stump you with if the guessing continues to slow down here...

(by the way, where do you get these parasitic catfish, can they be spawned in captivity, and do they ever kill your 'hosts')

Also, I'm guessing you're trying to start a breeding group of the Megalebias elongatus ?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> (by the way, where do you get these parasitic catfish, can they be spawned in captivity, and do they ever kill your 'hosts')


I'll send you a PM in just a bit about obtaining them if your interested









Spawning in captivity has never been accomplished with the fish I'm working with however some other _Trichomyctrid_ cats have been sucessfully spawned. It has been a long time goal of mine to get a group of these that would allow for experimentation in this area.

At this time, with the fish species in possesion, these fish have had a nasty habit of regularly killing the hosts so far.

(this though has much to do with using rather small weak hosts and feeding them all on one host animal. This is not exactly the best way to feed these animals and expect a good host survival rate. This is all fine though, as i'm doing a good amount of work on the expired prey to determine where exactly these fish are punching into the circulatory system within the gill cavity )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah I see. It seems like a great opportunity to get some non-native fish like carp and donate them to such a project. But I guess larger fish might actually hurt the catfish?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Ah I see. It seems like a great opportunity to get some non-native fish like carp and donate them to such a project. But I guess larger fish might actually hurt the catfish?


I've actually placed this ad on a number of forums and lists:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=111585

During the summer feeding will definitely not be an issue around where I'm at, as carp will be regularly removed from our waters for snacking options no matter what their size is.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ha! That's hilarious, so big fish or their big gill plates dont mess the catfish up? Sorry, I've really derailed the topic. If anyone wants to keep guessing go ahead!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Ha! That's hilarious, so big fish or their big gill plates dont mess the catfish up? Sorry, I've really derailed the topic. If anyone wants to keep guessing go ahead!


Anybody what to guess or have I killed the topic yet again


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Apomatoceros alleni








best guess i can find


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Apomatoceros alleni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.......

Here just so it kills it right away, This is a species commonly called *Candiru* in Peru (edit: oop's that would be Canero in Peru...Candiru in Brazil) 
Just get the Genus you win.....(species is a bit unclear according to some literature, I however tend to side with the original discription and this not being a synonym, one really has to wonder what the crap those that think this is a synonymous species are thinking, as the fish themselves are way bigger than the nominal and distinctly different in life as to coloration)



> Ha! That's hilarious, so big fish or their big gill plates dont mess the catfish up?


Ace, Just to cover this real quick.... the prefered attack method is to enter via the Sub or Interopercular plate. This is a very weak spot on most fish. 
They will generally avoid attacking through the stronger operculum proper.

Most times they do try this it fails.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is interesting. I've been running around like crazy, someone needs to pick up my slack here







You didn't slow down this thread this time Poly, it's my disappearing act. Someone with time needs to moderate here!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

acestro said:


> That is interesting. I've been running around like crazy, someone needs to pick up my slack here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not just time but the education too, you or poly are my nominations,

you guys are on often enough.

little off subject, i finally got to read the article in tfh magazine

in the feb issue on the katrina damage to your shop!!

took for ever to find it but dam man i cant believe all the fish

that survived from lookin at that picture of the shop


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, and most are still alive. Glad you finally found the article, TFH is really hard to find in some places for some reason.

I had to shuffle research fish to another university and then back over to a different space in New Orleans (much much smaller space) the last 6 months and these guys had to deal with cold weather and more stress. Amazing how well they did. My reef tank, however, is now just a marine tank without any corals









I have the time to whip through the threads here and maybe some other places and post things off of the top of my head but I dont have the time to really keep things going or look up fish (for guessing or to guess at). I think we need Crockeeper back in, we're just two or three regulars away from having a good subforum going here.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Whatever happed to Crockeeper? I have not seen him around in ages.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Whatever happed to Crockeeper? I have not seen him around in ages.


i think i remeber about a month ago he posted sayin

he was comin back soon but i havent seen anything since then


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Whatever happed to Crockeeper? I have not seen him around in ages.


i think i remeber about a month ago he posted sayin

he was comin back soon but i havent seen anything since then
[/quote]

That's what I heard too. I think he had a scare with his health but is okay. It would be cool to see him back here.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Whatever happed to Crockeeper? I have not seen him around in ages.


Yes he was a great asset to the site.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

My best guess on the genus of that fish:

Vandellia sp.

Pictures of parasitic catfish are very sparse on the net.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Gumby said:


> My best guess on the genus of that fish:
> 
> Vandellia sp.
> 
> Pictures of parasitic catfish are very sparse on the net.


That would be it.

_Vandellia plazaii_ (cirrhosa) to be exact, (Maybe..... depending on who you ask, some place this as a synonym of _V. cirrhosa_ some call it valid. I'm not sure which is valid anymore and even if one was it will likely change next week)


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Alright, I'm gonna throw this one off too(did an amphibian in the reptile thread)... I see fish as anything that lives underwater that moved around and is alive... heh.

So name this one... If you've watched enough TV it shouldn't be too difficult.

Common or scientific name is acceptable:

View attachment 96455


If this isn't allowed in this post, let me know and I'll change it to an actual fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Heck, why not make it an invertebrate thread!







I'll learn something either way!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

ok ppl.. new rule: Only Fish!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

we need a hint, what part of the world is it from?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Is it a kind of box jellyfish?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i was thinkin thimble jelly fish or something

i swear i know this one, i think i saw it on killer instinct

a few weeks ago, or that most extreme show on

animal planet were they profiled the most poisonous

i think it was


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

They're found in Australia and they are very small. Mr Freez is very close.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, good work Freez, led me right to it:

peanut jellyfish, amazing creature, read the story of the guy intentionally getting himself, his son, and a life saver stung. My guess is he didn't expect to end up in the hospital! But at least it's named after him now!

http://www.barrierreefaustralia.com/the-gr...f/irukandji.htm

Irukandji (Carukia barnesi)

That was cool and all but....
back to true 'fish'?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well....?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

at least he got the jelly fish named after him


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, true. Well, anyone who wants to post a fish go ahead. First come first serve!!!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep that was it. I agree, back to true fish. Go ahead.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Yeah, true. Well, anyone who wants to post a fish go ahead. First come first serve!!!


Are you sure you want it that open?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Is this something related to "Cyprinodon"? Cool fish indeed!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

acestro said:


> Is this something related to "Cyprinodon"? Cool fish indeed!


ameca splendens? first thing i though of! ^^


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

S.Altuveiss said:


> Is this something related to "Cyprinodon"? Cool fish indeed!


ameca splendens? first thing i though of! ^^
[/quote]

Your in the right direction as it is a split-fin


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> Is this something related to "Cyprinodon"? Cool fish indeed!


ameca splendens? first thing i though of! ^^
[/quote]

Your in the right direction as it is a split-fin
[/quote]

Skiffia lermae?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Characodon lateralis maybe?

I didn't even know goodeids were called split-fins!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

S.Altuveiss said:


> Is this something related to "Cyprinodon"? Cool fish indeed!


ameca splendens? first thing i though of! ^^
[/quote]

Your in the right direction as it is a split-fin
[/quote]

Skiffia lermae?
[/quote]

Now your very close









Not _Characodon lateralis_


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Skiffia francesae?

ill keep looking in to skiffia's

i found this cruealy awesome looking skiffia!

Skiffia bilineata

i wish i could find one healthy fish that has that blue tint, it pawns


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

S.Altuveiss said:


> Skiffia francesae?
> 
> ill keep looking in to skiffia's
> 
> ...


It is the walking dead fish.... _Skiffia francesae_


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

wei! thank god they sold amecas in my lfs .

this one should be pretty easy


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

My guess would be _Oryzias nigrimas_


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

rofl ^^ you got it at your first guess .

well i said it would be ez


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

S.Altuveiss said:


> rofl ^^ you got it at your first guess .
> 
> well i said it would be ez


I have a soft spot for that fish







That pic shows one alot darker than the ones I had though.

Anyone with a new fish feel free to add


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

sometime youll have to post wich fish you have a soft spot for so ppl wont pick a fish from that genus!









i thought it would be a tad harder considering the semi unusual coloration


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geez you guys are bustin out some fish I've never seen!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

this might be a bit harder.. maybe not


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Arius seemani

i think that is the name?! i found it on a site

that was in another language and the picture was

a drawing


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

nope







its the right continent though.

the difference between Arius seemani and that fish is that arius has a smaller backfin (i dont remember the real name) and has white tips and black colors on the dorsals







.

hope i didnt say to much.

cmon guys ^^ i dont wanna be like poly


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Does look like a marine cat. Hmmmm... A lot like one of those 'gafftopsail' whatevers....

(Bagre marinus)


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

right family (bagre).

but its not a marinus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm, yeah it didn't look like a marinus, I've had those guys in hand (cool fish by the way). I just didn't want it to be marinus and feel like a tool for not knowing a fish that I'd actually caught!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

hah ^^, well your very close, keep lopoking


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bagre bagre?


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

yes your correct!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

OMG posts picz!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay...


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

that was one ugly fish... 

i have no idea.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Good one....... I have no fricking clue









Off the the reference books I go.........


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

excellent.....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

clues?









im probably way off but i tried image searches

for "cleaner fish" "wrasses" and "anglefish"









even triggers and parrot fish


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

maybe ugly fish would work!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

S.Altuveiss said:


> maybe ugly fish would work!


haha i think i tried that too :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it was a trigger.... Dang, I have to look it up. I'd know it if you guys guessed it!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

give me a laymens clue,

something that an amateur like me might

get it with some google searchin


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

damm..thats a hard one...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um.... where did I put that pic...

Crap, it must be on another computer







I'm in on this guessing game too!







It is a trigger or trigger relative...

sooo..... guess either that trigger pair or this fish.... (that I'll remember)...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, the blue pair of fish are a kind of filefish....


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

anglers....??

CK.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Antennarius nummifer
A. ocellatus
A. striatus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Similar but wrong genus.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Lophiocharon trisignatus
L. lithinostomus
Histrio histrio
Histiophryne cryptacanthus
Echinophryne mitchellii
Nudiantennarius subteres


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nope
nope
nope
nope
nope
nope

Still wrong genera. Look in the "B"s


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, that was impressive on my part...

I just looked through the species of antenariids on FishBase...there aren't even nominal species with a generic epithet starting with "B". Am I in the wrong family?

Five genera left: Rhycherus filamentosus, Tathicarpus butleri, Allenichthys glauteri, Phyllophryne scortea or Kuiterichthys furcipilis.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not sure what family this is, but it is one of a few marine fishes that is threatened with extinction. Also, it is found near Australia.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good hints. It's not an anglerfish proper...it's the spotted handfish, _Brachionichthys hirsutus_, right?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Good hints. It's not an anglerfish proper...it's the spotted handfish, _Brachionichthys hirsutus_, right?


its got to be 








first time i ever found the actual picture


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, according to the caption with picture, it's _B. politus_, not _B. hirsutus_. Good catch, MR. FREEZ.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dont know who to give credit. Nothing wrong with both of you guys posting pics.

Or maybe the tie-breaker is the one who guesses what kind of tilefish was posted earlier?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i wouldnt have found it if it wasnt

for childawg, so go for it and post

a picture


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Have fun with this one! It's from the U.S. of A.!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh great, a cyprinid. You have found my Kryptonite!!!!! Where's Poly?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Looks like a Blackchin shiner (_Notropis heterodon_) to my eyes, however thats the one I'm used to seeing in this species flock.
I could think of at least three more that are closely related and look similar.
Bigeye shiner (_N. boops_....Yes that is it's scientific name LoL ) would be my second best Guess


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

LOL, I love that name. It was _N. boops_.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> LOL, I love that name. It was _N. boops_.


what does the _N_ mean

<----- dee dee deeee


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> LOL, I love that name. It was _N. boops_.


what does the _N_ mean

<----- dee dee deeee








[/quote]

_Notropis _....... In common scientific writing the Genus name only need to be spelled out once if you are repeating it. Hence _Notropis heterodon _ being place previously allows for _N. boops_ after it.









Think of it as the scientific equivalent of calling a Big eyed shiner BES in a forum to be brief. 
(Unfortunatly though most retards would just write BES with no clue as to what the hell that is supposed to mean but I suppose that is for another rant)



> LOL, I love that name. It was N. boops.


Knew it had to be one or the other, the dorsal stripe was a bit less zig-zaged than I'm used to for a Blackchin but had all the other typical traits of either one or the other.

BTW, for those interested, a key way of knocking out an ID For _Notropis heterodon_, _N. xaenocephalus_, _N. boops_ and _N. asperifrons_ is they all have a characteristic Clear to yellowish tan stripe above the lateral stripe that defines this species flock. Actual ID is usually narrowed by locality as these fish do not overlap much in distrubution.

Whoever wants too feel free to post a new fish Pic under the condition it is Freshwater


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> Oh great, a cyprinid. You have found my Kryptonite!!!!! Where's Poly?


There's Poly :nod:









How about this guy........


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Bathybates graueri_

Ace you have done the impossible........ You actually got me to open my dusty old "Cichlets of Lake Tanganyika" LOL


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it's a different species but you've got the genus. Heck, they all look similar, glad you opened up the 'cichlets' book :laugh: It would be cool if more Bathybates were in the trade.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Thats the species as ID'ed here
http://www.destin-tanganyika.com/Poissons/...tes-graueri.htm
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=8142

Frankly I agree they all look alike to me as well. And as much as I'm not overly fond of Chichlets, I do actually like this genus and it would be good to see more in the trade.

If the above ID is wrong I'd really have to go with _Bathybates Leo _


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cichlid hater :rasp:

Yeah, that's the species









Anyone else want to throw a fish out there?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Cichlid hater :rasp:
> 
> Yeah, that's the species
> 
> ...


Here is a fishy


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

_Doryrhamphus japonicus_?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> _Notropis _....... In common scientific writing the Genus name only need to be spelled out once if you are repeating it. Hence _Notropis heterodon _ being place previously allows for _N. boops_ after it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i dont like the abbrivations, cause i just dont know any off them

i like much better when they are spelled out, its the only way i'm

gonnna learn anything









thanks for clearin that up for me









oh, and im gonna have to wait for some more clues

on the new fish







childawgs didnt look like it

but looked closed to me


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> _Doryrhamphus japonicus_?


Nope different fish and to make this a bit easier it is not a _Syngnathidae_.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I gotta ask--it's not a Syngnathiform at all, is it?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> I gotta ask--it's not a Syngnathiform at all, is it?


I already said "to make this a bit easier it is not a Syngnathidae"


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

But that only covers one of the five families of Syngnathiform fishes...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> But that only covers one of the five families of Syngnathiform fishes...


Well you see the problem is I can't nessesary say it is not from the Order _Syngnathoidei_ as I have not bothered to look into the current Taxonomic position of the Fish and last I knew it was a fluid situation bouncing between _Gasterosteoidei_ and _Syngnathoidei_. So I'll just say it is definitly not a _Syngnathidae_.

Just from the above it should be easy to find


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Fair enough, _Indostomus crocodilus_?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Fair enough, _Indostomus crocodilus_?


Nope wrong species but right Genus.
I'll give it to you on the genus alone though given it only takes a short bit to cover all species in the Family.

Fish pictured is _Indostomus paradoxus_ the first of the fish described for the Genus.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice work Childawg, post away!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for giving it to me, Polypterus...that was tough!

This one could be easier for the Pygo and Serra fans...it's not quite one of their own, but it's in the same ballpark...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like denticulatus









i love those things


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It looks like it, but it's not Denticulatus.

Another hint, it's neither Pacu nor Piranha nor even Pirambeba.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Metynnis maybe?
Poptella?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It is a _Metynnis_.


----------



## xThEbIgOnEx (Feb 8, 2006)

i have no idea so it on ebay its the green one


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Metynnis altidorsalis!
http://fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=56431


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh, dear...do I need to go somewhere else for my pix? Nice job, S. Altuveiss...post away!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

this might be ez (geez i always say that).

btw chilldawg, i found that pic while browsing some google searching on "red metynnis". it was a coincidence that i stumbled across your pic.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Salaria fluviatilis _(River Blenny) would be my best guess of the 300 some odd combtooths.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Oh cmon poly!
you always brake my stride!
i thought i found something hard!

you'r breaking my heart dude!

go on 'n post


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

S.Altuveiss said:


> Oh cmon poly!
> you always brake my stride!
> i thought i found something hard!
> 
> ...


Go ahead and post a new one.... I'll hold off for a bit








I'm a bit weared for time to find something right now....


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Heeh .

ill try to find something harder for you (Un id'able cichlid woot [rofl])







.

where are the other guys? ^^

might be harder


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

An Asian ostariophysian?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Neolissocheilus?

Barbodes?


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

you were close with barbodes and neolissochelius







.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is it _N. (B.) hexagonolepis_?


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

is it a Distichodus notospilus
or a Distichodus lusosso


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

B. dorsalis?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

clues, was those guesses right?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I suppose we'll have to send him an e-mail...hasn't been active in two weeks!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

go ahead and post one then, i would but im

horrible at this sort of thing, i just like tryin to

hunt it down everynow and then


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

not one of those guesses was right, im sorry ive been away, vacation.
ill try to find a clue!

They can be found in china and vietnam and they are found in subtropical parts







.
yeye that clue sucked but its a clue


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

hey dudes ill give you another more specific clue!
can be found in Zhujiang River in china and vietnam , should give you a better chance.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Barilius barna ? actually, that guess sucked didnt it


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

''Barilius barna'' ill have to guess that too.....

CK


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Only one person can guess that, though...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i know i was just saying my thought also. he said it first so if its right he wins it.

CK


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

since this has basiclly stumped the thread im gonna be nice and give you guys the genus..
Parator or Tor (depends on your source).
Its kindoff a rare species.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

_Parator zonatus_


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I saw the pic at FishBase...that was a really hard challenge (and still could be if I got it wrong, but there's only two _Parator_ fishes listed there and it's not _P. macracanthus_!)


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

you are correct childawg!
go on and post


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Have fun!









View attachment 113773


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

*stumped* ._.
i really suck at those.. fishes


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another stinking Carp








I'll just throw this out but is it in the Genus Lobocheilus


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, I've got Poly confused on genus? Awesome!

Nope, it's a different genus.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ug! We need a separate 'cyprinid' thread


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Wow, I've got Poly confused on genus? Awesome!
> 
> Nope, it's a different genus.


Well if the pic was bigger than a postage stamp it would be a bit easier :rasp:


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

galaxiella nigrostriata AKA the black-stripe minnow.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope. I can't find a better pic, so here comes a hint:

The genus in which it is located is fairly famous...this fish, however, is not.

Hint 2: It is Asian.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

asian???!!! wtf???!!!



> ChilDawg @ Jul 23 2006, 09:53 PM
> 
> Have fun!


attachmentid=113773










this looks pretty damn close!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

But not close enough.









Hint #3: Think about record labels...they'll get you close to one of the common names of this fish.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Childawg goes thread stumper ._.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It is closely related to many of the aquarium "sharks"...


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

flying fox(Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus)?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope...it's not that famous (hence the fact that I couldn't really get a second picture--this is all I could find!)


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

another hint please


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The first letter of the specific name (i.e. the second portion of the Latin name) given by you was correct, the generic epithet (i.e. the first portion of the Latin name) was not correct.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

i give up. tell me


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Look for a genus with a short epithet that is closely allied with _Epalzeorhynchus_...


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

seriously, im tired of looking. pick something else please.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Think about the genus where the RTBS used to be placed. That's the one you want...


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

RTBS? what the hell is that?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Red-tailed Black Shark, sorry.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I think im getting close, does the latin name begin with an 'A'?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry, it doesn't.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

could you PLEASE pick another fish >







?!!??!?!?!??!


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

sh


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I want to leave that other one open, but here's a different one for fun.

View attachment 116186


What does sh mean?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> The first letter of the specific name (i.e. the second portion of the Latin name) given by you was correct, the generic epithet (i.e. the first portion of the Latin name) was not correct.


epalzeo kallopterus
Apogon kallopterus

????

let get this last one before we try that funky catfish


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I stink at this, but maybe I can get involved and stump someone, then again, mabe not..

Do I have to give a hint?

My oddball fish..


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I stink at this, but maybe I can get involved and stump someone, then again, mabe not..
> 
> Do I have to give a hint?
> 
> My oddball fish..


Pygmy Gourami _Trichopsis pumila_?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Trichopsis pumila?


nope


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Its a betta species, right?

_Betta taeniata_?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Betta taeniata?


nope you were closer the first time


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Trichopsis vittata?

Trichopsis schalleri?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

MR.FREEZ said:


> The first letter of the specific name (i.e. the second portion of the Latin name) given by you was correct, the generic epithet (i.e. the first portion of the Latin name) was not correct.


epalzeo kallopterus
Apogon kallopterus

????

let get this last one before we try that funky catfish
[/quote]

Go with something close to _Epalzeorhynchus_...think where the Red-tailed Black Shark used to be and where the Black Shark is...for the species, it's not _kallopterus_...the specific epithet is shorter.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Dont know how labeo kawrus can sound like a record label but its my guess .

You bastord cut away the background







.
so first i thought this one was the wrong one since the background and considering you said there was only one picture found (odd enough i found two).


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Trichopsis vittata?
> Trichopsis schalleri?


I guess this one is tough, it is a very hard to find one..







I don't want to give it away, but the genus name starts with a ..better yet..
Here is a better pic


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

Malpulutta kretseri


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

childawg your becoming good at this







.
is your catfish a Cetopsidae, Cetopsidae or Siluridae?

if not you should notice how much i suck at identifying catfishes







.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks, S.Altuveiss! And, yes, it is _Labeo kawrus_--the name often given to it is the Deccan Shark (which sounds like Decca Records).

The new catfish is not from any of those three families.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

let keep this easy and just take the last fish posted

we gettin to many goin at once now









remeber you have to guess it right before you post one


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Malpulutta kretseri


That was your first try... you are too good at this, S.Altuveiss ..was it hard to find>?

Sorry Mr Freez, and you are right. I'll keep a lid until they are guessed


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

well i found your pics so it wasnt that hard plus you gave a very good clue when you said the genus name begun with an m since theres only one species with a latin name that begins with an m in the "gourami group"







.
chilldawgz was alot harder, i searched the redtips new genus (even if he said old genus). and then i had to search through the whole labeo one xD.

and chilldawg i suck at catfish so i think ill skip it


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The Redtail was put back in _Labeo_? Yikes!


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

no it wasnt, i said i searched through its current genus (new genus) AND THEN i had to search through labeo since labeo is its old one.
i searched its new genus beacuse i missread your post ^^.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, gotcha. I thought I missed something!









Did you want to go with a fish or should we just go with my cat from before?


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

lets go with the cat and then someone else can post a pic







.

beacuse.. i dont have a piccy







.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

To help reset... This one is interesting...



S.Altuveiss said:


> well i found your pics so it wasnt that hard plus you gave a very good clue when you said the genus name begun with an m since theres only one species with a latin name that begins with an m in the "gourami group"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, _Macropodus_?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Alright then.... Hmmmm.... is this Plotosus canius?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Neither of those two is correct.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Heteropneustes.....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No, the "Macropodus' was me pointing out that there's more than one "M" word genus for labyrinth fishes :laugh:


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

bleh on you acestro








well i didnt find another on m in fishbase so i guess fishbase is bad fruits ;D


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Yes......


Out of courisity is it Heteropneustes fossilis or microps??? Genus was easy....Species????? hell I have had both and could not tell them apart aside from H. fossilis being a bit chunkier.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It is _H. microps_--your turn, Poly!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

S.Altuveiss said:


> bleh on you acestro
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Go ahead Poly


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

.
poly is teh catfish ch00ner ;D


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wha?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

You all know I like my silvery things.......Their shiny








View attachment 116764


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hew boy.

Looks like an alewife (Alosa pseudoharengus).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Echo

echo...

echo...

echo...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i was thinkin it looked like some kinda

african tiger fish but i know thats way off

i couldnt be as easy as that


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Not an Alewife

Remember I did that one before Ace







I think that was the silvery fish that killed
the topic for about a month.....
Alewife is below
View attachment 117497


Same direction wrong fish.

Also not an African fish.......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm.... is it a sort of clupeid?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Hmmm.... is it a sort of clupeid?


It could be








Key to the ID of this one is the one thing it lacks that all others in the family possess.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

whoah, sidenote..... do you have candiru?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> whoah, sidenote..... do you have candiru?


What these Bloodfeeding fishy's ??????
View attachment 118117

View attachment 118118


I sure do........


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh boy, I hate to ask what the survivorship of the 'hosts' are.

Wicked shot









Also, how do they approach the host? Wild stuff!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

start a new thread for you blood suckin

talk


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

True. True... Any more hints on the 'clupeid'???


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> True. True... Any more hints on the 'clupeid'???


North American.......Freshwater


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geez... I should know this... Is it a sort of Dorosoma?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Geez... I should know this... Is it a sort of Dorosoma?


Nope









Look at what it is misssing that all other North American freshwater clupeids have.........
I really can not get more specific without spelling it out...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Did I kill Version J already.........Poly the Thread killer strikes again


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Death in June said:


> Did I kill Version J already.........Poly the Thread killer strikes again


Wow, you sure did!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

You'all need to learn yer Native fish......









It's a "Mississippi Tarpon" also called a Skipjack herring _Alosa chrysochloris_ you can easily ID it from the other Alosa by the lack of a spot or spots just before the dorsal fin on the side of the fish. These are actually pretty awesome fish and nasty little predators. Unfortunatly they are a herring and are very touchy and difficult in captivity.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So, it's a clupeid











Death in June said:


> Hmmm.... is it a sort of clupeid?


It could be








Key to the ID of this one is the one thing it lacks that all others in the family possess.
[/quote]

I'm guessing you were saying 'yes' to my question before.

I think my missing the sarcasm was part of what delayed all this.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

So who wants to start version K... I would but would kill it on the first posting.....I have a bad history of this.......


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I would say the most oddball fish would have to be a the ropefish.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

thats not what this thread is about r-tard.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I would say the most oddball fish would have to be a the ropefish.


This thread is an identification game, not where you can post about what fish you think is most bizarre. Please read threads before replying...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

gar~spaz said:


> thats not what this thread is about r-tard.


omg







That takes me back to that South Park.









Anyhow....

yeah, maybe some taxon specific or 'area' (ocean, lake, river) specific ones.

I intend to spend more time on this, let's see what we can cook up. Ideas?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some one post a fish,


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

View attachment 123310


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I hate you.

:laugh:

Poly?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

View attachment 123319


Here's a better pic...


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> View attachment 123319
> 
> 
> Here's a better pic...


Why does you even have?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, two things.

1.) I don't understand what you're trying to ask.

2.) This is a fish-guessing game...you can guess the species based on my picture...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bigeye shiner?




















KiGrind said:


> View attachment 123319
> 
> 
> Here's a better pic...


Why does you even have?
[/quote]

OMG, why you here?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dammit, ace, now I hate you! Your turn...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Dammit, ace, now I hate you! Your turn...


AHAHAHA!









Lemme see....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here we go...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is it a _Labeotrophus_ spp.?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Is it a _Labeotrophus_ spp.?


Right family, wrong genus :rasp:

(right continent too)

I figure giving of more hints would be a good new policy...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Then it's a Jack Dempsey, right?

Okay, seriously, I think I'm in the right lake when I say Malawi, right?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm goin out on a limb here but is it

Metriaclima sp.?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm thinking a possible _Tropheops_ spp.?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not in Malawi, not in Tanganyika, not in Victoria...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

View attachment 123484


So if I crack this one open it will help?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm going to guess that won't.

It looks Victorian, but isn't, so I'm going to have to guess either Edward or George, although it could be Barombi Mbo (or whatever that one is), Nawampasa/Kyoga or Kivu...it's not Kanyaboli, I don't think, though I could be talking out my ass...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> View attachment 123484
> 
> 
> So if I crack this one open it will help?


Only if you ship it (or bring it) to me after you open the book....









Actually, Cameroon is in West Africa...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I cant believe you guys haven't gotten it yet









No more hints!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

That sir is a

Pungu maclareni


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dammit...I would have guessed Barombi Mbo first if I knew that was the right spelling...and that's in Cameroon...gj, BlackSunshine...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Can we get an offical confirmation from Mr Ace so I can post my fish?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Alright Ace went MIA. So i'm just gonna keep this movin forward.

Heres my fish.
View attachment 123555


He ain't no african.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

/Top

/Answer

The lips on those Bay Snooks (_Petenia splendida_) are unreal, aren't they?

On Mr. Hameeteman's website, there's at least one instance of _Petenia_ being spelled with two "i"s, BTW...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nice


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

View attachment 123581


Here's hoping this one's hard...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm....

I think I know the genus but I'm going to look for the species before I start rambling off....

got it.

_Noturus eleutherus_


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No more natives for you, old man.

I say that with the utmost respect. Really, I do...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

hmmm.....I post a pic, completely out of turn, just to have fun!

No hints as of yet, as its being marine is obvious from th epics..and as sharp as you all are I predict less than 5 posts before this one is nailed...
View attachment 123600


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

_Synodus variegatus_?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> _Synodus variegatus_?


aw great, you wasted one of our 5 posts
















I dont think it's a lizard fish.... but it looks wicked familiar.....

kinda like a quillfin blenny, _Labrisomus filamentosus_.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn he got it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

All right, whatchu got, foo'?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Try this


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Reject for the muppets new movie?.

Dried up atlantic wolf fish?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That face looks sort of turtle-like (chelydrine?) in nature...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope. nope. And it's not Fido's grandpa either











ChilDawg said:


> That face looks sort of turtle-like (chelydrine?) in nature...


except that there are teeth.... and gills... and a whole lot less bone...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Are we even looking at Ostheichthyes at this point or one of the other classes of fishes?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> That face looks sort of turtle-like (chelydrine?) in nature...


except that there are teeth.... and gills... and a *whole lot less bone*...








[/quote]

Not a boney fish (which eliminates about 25,000 choices!!!)


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw that after I'd posted...that tends to happen a lot! I was thinking it wasn't in Ostheichthyes before I saw your post.









I know I've seen this particular fish before, but I don't know where to look right now...I'll check back at the end of the weekend!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

(_Megachasma pelagios_)?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope, crazy pic here...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Well I can tell you that the crazy pic is of a male.....









A male (_Chlamysoselachus anguineus_) .....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yup, a crazy fish too, I'd be freaked out to see that if I was scuba diving!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

OK ace and all you smart fish guys I post the next one....with a caveat.I DO NOT KNOW WHAT IT IS.....so I am hoping to be educated!!

The pic:

View attachment 123878


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

damn I just seen that pick while researching Aces' brb.

Engraulis encrasicholus

However I do not speak the language that the page they are on is typed in.









http://www.icman.csic.es/divulg/divgFPECESGUA_sp.htm


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Do they have a pic of an adult?....note the lack of a dorsal fin in your pic..and the dorsal fin in my pic.......


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nahh Thats all they had. Damn I missed the fin.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nah, that's not a bad guess but it's wrong. I need to spend more time on this later, interesting fish...

I thought it was one of those 'blind' fishes, then I saw the eye...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

If I guess it I'll likely get it right and kill the thread again......


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

POLY!!!!!!!!!

where you been?????

I figured between you and ace this pic is toast..but that is ok..as I really want to know what the heck it is....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Guess it right Poly and then let someone else post a pic :rasp:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

its not the same with feeder_phish


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

OK. So since this thread is on the verge of death can we get some ideas hints as to the orgin of the pic. something to play a little sherlock holmes with.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

It is a Rattail (also called a Grenadier) of the genus _Coryphaenoides _. (or maybe another genus some shifting is going on with these fish)

which species could really be problematic and difficult to clearly distinguish from the pic and I'm not really sure even science has nailed all of these fish yet as far as describing them goes, A butt load of new ones pop up every year it seems.

Quick Edit: BTW you can buy Rat tail canned with spices from most good asian supermarkets...I've tried it and it is rather tasty.



CrocKeeper said:


> POLY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> where you been?????
> 
> I figured between you and ace this pic is toast..but that is ok..as I really want to know what the heck it is....


I try to drop in as often as I can Croc..I've got alot going on right now.

Croc I nominate you for the next fishy....I kill these threads with mine.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rattail
Theres a good amount of info on them here.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The photo was taken at depth near the marianas trench...and the fish was a new species.problem was they did not include the genus for me in the note I recieved via email.so I knew that it was to be placed here so I could learn something.









here is another pic..and I do know what this one is...I will tell you it is marine...

View attachment 124087


View attachment 124097


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I will tell you that the pic is SMALL!!!

Props to Poly, by the way. That genus sounds familiar, but then again the "Cory" (helmet?) is in front of a lot of names...



BlackSunshine said:


> OK. So since this thread is on the verge of death can we get some ideas hints as to the orgin of the pic. something to play a little sherlock holmes with.


90 minutes with out a post=verge of death?







Not in this subforum :laugh:


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

sorry about the size..(ummm that sounded weird)

My ancient computer/dial up/ and inproficiency of operator preclude me from being able to size it up for you....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> 90 minutes with out a post=verge of death?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? when I posted that it was like 7-8 Hr since the last actual guess.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> 90 minutes with out a post=verge of death?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? when I posted that it was like 7-8 Hr since the last actual guess.
[/quote]

Heck in this forum I have seen it go days...LOL

Its all good....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Even weeks









Okay, so it's a microchallenge.... fine...



CrocKeeper said:


> *sorry about the size..(*ummm that sounded weird)
> 
> My ancient computer/dial up/ and inproficiency of operator preclude me from being able to size it up for you....


Lucky you didn't post that in the lounge!!!









Now I know where I saw that name! Hypselecara coryphaenoides....

anyhow, back to the little fish...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

yes..the little fish pics indeed...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Labrisomus nuchipinnis ???


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Nope.....

a few more guesses then I start the hinting....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

acestro said:


> Nope, crazy pic here...


its the frickin loch ness monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Hint #1:

Moderate sized marine fishes. Body elongate, subcylindrical; pelvic fins below or slightly in advance of pectoral fins; at least some pairs of enlarged canine-like teeth at front of jaws. Single dorsal fin (sometimes deep notch developed between spinous and soft portion) with IV-V spines and 20-24 soft rays; anal fin with I spine and 16-20 soft rays; pectoral fin with 14-21 soft rays; pelvic fin with I spine and 5 soft rays


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

i just went through 36 pages of pics on google. didnt find sh*t. hint#2 please


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

gar~spaz said:


> i just went through 36 pages of pics on google. didnt find sh*t. hint#2 please


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

_Hydrocynus vittatus_ has 14-21 gill rakers...did I win?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those are great hints for those that know how to use them









but I cant figure it out to species

_Parapercis ................ cylindrica _ ?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm going with _P. gushikeni_ or _P. xanthozona_...

http://research.kahaku.go.jp/zoology/Fishe...a/p166_02a.html


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I knew I should have waited until I pinned it down all the way









oh well!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually Googled that without using the _Parapercis_ thing...but that was a big help to know that I was on the right track! I owe ya one if I got it.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

OK you guys are doing awesome...here is the last hint...they are called sand perches or grubfish.....it won't take long now.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm.... need to get back to this.... after ChilDawg nabs it I'm sure


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Almost all of _Parapercis_ has one of those names or the other or both...sounds like a cardinality of unions problem for my Finite students...they'll love me...

_Parapercis clathrata_?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I expected Ace and Chil to be in the running without that last hint.... and you guys are sooooooo friggin close...I will micro hint...this one is actually named after a person....I gave the last hint for those of you who are google searchers..the word "grubfish" migfht get you a picture...if not in a straight line then in a wavy one.......

and I swear if you guys don't get it now.I will...I will......start drinking before noon....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good hint...the Wavy Grubfish, _P. haackei_?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

and Chill beats ace in for the win............sorry ace.....I had to give a better hint.........OK chill post us a humdinger!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

View attachment 124508


Hint: If the name doesn't make you giggle, you're not finding the right fish.

(Or you're soulless. It makes me giggle.)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I got a soul and this is one of the silliest names out there









Amphilophus hogaboomorum


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

that was hella quick!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, it was...now time for a thread-kill from ace?


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

still waiting


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Whoah, sorry guys!! I was doing 100 different things!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

ooooo.....good one......yeppers might be thread killer LOL...

May I ask if this is an amelanistic specimen..is the color an annomoloy?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not an amel. It is saltwater....


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Gulf of Mexico native?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It looks pretty cool...can you give us some reasons why it's not hugely popular in the aquarium hobby? (Collection problems, rarity, locale, et cetera...)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good questions.... hold on....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not Gulf of Mexico, but is in Atlantic (western part). Not entirely sure why it's not in aquariums. Maybe the Western Atlantic isn't a hot spot for fish collection. It doesn't get over a foot long.

ah, they are in deeper waters usually... enough hints?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hence the reddish coloration...gotcha.

Hmm...I wonder if I have some Peterson guides to the Atlantic/Caribbean fishes here or if I left them at home. Either way, I have to write an extra credit assignment, so I'll pick this up later...good hints, Ace!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This is a GREAT one ace....I am stumped....completely stumped.

Family?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think family would help too much with this one...

what other hint could I give?.... hmmm...

okay, this has got to be the wackiest hint I've given.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

To be honest ace I have already exhausted my hog fish relatives ideas as it was the first thing I thought of......Chil I await your genuis to solve this one!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hahah Boarfish

Sci name- 
Capros aper

who would think that cute little thing turns into this!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I was leaning toward Tuskfishes from that pic, but are there any in the Atlantic? I couldn't find any...not that that means anything.

Unless Labridae was reorganized recently, I'm going to have to say "traditional hogfishes" (wrasse types) are out because otherwise I'm not so sure that the family would give anything away if it were what should be a superfamily...

I found some other things, but they're more torpedo-shaped...is this a juvenile or adult form of the animal in question?

By location, it's not in Pentacerotidae...

BlackSunshine, you got it, but I think that a Caproid fish doesn't grow that big...there are two families of so-called Boarfishes, so the one you have is probably a Pentacerotid.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> BlackSunshine, you got it, but I think that a Caproid fish doesn't grow that big...there are two families of so-called Boarfishes, so the one you have is probably a Pentacerotid.


True true. I snuck one in. that is actually a longsnout boarfish.

And NEXT up!!

View attachment 125002


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice job BS, and quite the weird fish!!! It almost looks like a doradid catfish but I see no barbels









Maybe a kind of sculpin?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nope. Not a cat.
Sculpin? yes.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

And BS for the steal!!!

Awesome.....cool sculpin...I want some!!!!!! these are waaaaaay more prehistoric looking than the C. bairdii I have!!!!...Are these even a Cottus species?..oo yep, I guess I asked for a hint already...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

once we uncover the speces and stuff I will give a full list of the info I cound on them. Some of the pics I came across make this fish out to look WAAAAY cooler then this one. 
Sculpin only means its part of the scorpaenidae group. So its still in the air here kids. humm. next guess.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Things are getting busy, sorry for the delay.

Um.... Cottunculus as the genus? This is a good one!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Almost positive it's not a Cottid...is it a Scorpaenid proper, or just a Scorpaniform fish? I'm having trouble finding it in Scorpaenidae...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

order - Scorpaeniformes
very poor swimmers. and can be up to the size of a football.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm....

still stumped.

But came across a cool fish...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I pretty much ousted the first half of families in Scorpaeniformes (if we go alphabetically from A-Z)0, but I might have to recheck...so many damn families though!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I feel the need to offer another clue as I didn't intend to kill this thread. 
this fish uses evolved fins as suckers to attach itself to rocks while it hangs out in tide pools. and is infact one of the largest fish that you can find in tidepools in its native habitats.

I can post another pic if needed. But I'm sure that will give it away.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

_Aptocyclus ventricosus_, the Smooth Lumpsucker?

I'm pretty sure I'm in the right family, but I'm not sure if I have the right fish...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hahah you are in the right family. but not the right fish. gettin closer.
Actually heres the breaker. The sci. name of this fish resembles a monster from greek mythology.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is it just the straight-up Lumpsucker, _Cycloptertus lumpus_?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

We gotta winner!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

good one!

allright Chil....your up.and what the hell was that box-fish looking thing ace?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

View attachment 125906


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Atlantic wolf fish?

humm.. maybe not rear finnage and lenght are too long and pointy.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

So close...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

scuse me. Northern Wolffish..

latin name - Anarhichas denticulatus
common names - Blue sea cat, Jelly cat
Danish name - Bredpandet havkat
Finnish - Sinimerikissa
French - Loup gélatineux
German- Wasserkatze
Icelandic- Blágóma
Italian - Bavosa lupa
Norwegian - Blåsteinbit
Polish - Zębacz czarny
Portuguese -Peixe-lobo
Russian -Синяя зубатка, Вдовица


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Definitely right...you'll have to tell me how you nailed that so quickly...I'm impressed!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

damn slow internet lol


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Definitely right...you'll have to tell me how you nailed that so quickly...I'm impressed!


Way back when I was big into SA/CA cichlids I was researching the Dovii AKA Wolf Cichlid. I then typed in Wolf fish and came across that fish. ever since the True Wolffish has always been one of my fav SW fish. Even tho they are some ugly faced bastards. 
The variant threw me a little since most pics of the wolf are of the face and head and not so much the tail. I untill right now did not realize that there was a "northern" variant. But I guess that is more coloring and location then anything else.

anyways humm.. now I gotta come up with .. AHH!

View attachment 125952


lets see who can blow the horn on this one.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll have to look at it later, but what about that Lumpsucker info that you promised us?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wikpedia Bra. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumpfish

Go with christ.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> lets see who can blow the horn on this one.


Someone pun disable him.........


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn you just guess and bring the next one!! lol
I know you know this one.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Damn you just guess and bring the next one!! lol
> I know you know this one.


Fine then be that way :rasp: ........_Aulostomus chinensis_. Trumpetfish


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dammit...I had it on pipefish but didn't quite make the connection. Nice, poly.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

We gotta winner!!! ok lets see if you gota stumper for us Poly.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> We gotta winner!!! ok lets see if you gota stumper for us Poly.


I kill these threads regularly but here is an interesting one for you....
I'll take just Genus on this but if you get the species I'll add an extra smiley as a reward....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> ok lets see if you gota stumper for us Poly.


And I strike again


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Even closely related to the genus Lota? (I know the Dorsal and anal are not seperated from the caudal on your pic...but it is the closest thing I can think of)


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, trying to beat poly at this is like a four year old boxing with mike tyson... or getting in an ear eating contest with him. anyway, where does it originate?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Even closely related to the genus Lota? (I know the Dorsal and anal are not seperated from the caudal on your pic...but it is the closest thing I can think of)


Nope not related to Lota but they are Perciformes. 
Distrubution is in the Artic regions of the Atlantic and Pacific oceans


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

dude I went thru 80 freaking google pages and I couldn't find anything removtley close except for a couple eels. but the head structure was alll messed up. I don't even know where to begin looking now..

Lycodes(100% sure) Eudipleurostictus (80%)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Lycodes rossi 
Threespot eelpout ?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

It is a Lycodes so Blacksunshine gets one smilie








It is not _L. eudipleurostictus_ or _L. rossi_


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ahh. Was close. oh well









hows about
Lycodes reticulatus - Arctic eelpout


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Not L. reticulatus but closely related and the common name it very close.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok. I'm getting close to the point of just listing all Lycodes. damnit if most of these don't have pics on the net. how about

Lycodes knipowitschi panthera


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Nope not L. knipowitschi panthera.....Pretty much this is why I said I'll take genus only as there are alot of Eelpouts and almost nothing is available on almost all of them. The key to finding this one is in it's common name (if your looking on the internet for it).....There are very few references to this fish and a total of three pics / illustrations. The illustration includes common and scientific name and the pics do not include the scientific


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll be back when I get home from work. I'm out for now.... lol


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ok. so the common name is Polar Eelpout.
and the sci name is

Lycodes turneri

Gimme my smiley!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> ok. so the common name is Polar Eelpout.
> and the sci name is
> 
> Lycodes turneri
> ...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

BS I bow down...great run and way to go on that one....oh yes *ahem* your turn....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Poly didn't kill the thread!!!!










Sorry, I've been busy guys, but you all are kickin' ass....

The pic I posted was some .... wait... crap, I dont remember.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yippie!! I got smileys!!!

Ok ok ok now mine.
View attachment 126521


No clues upfront. lets see if anyone can get it.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh yeah And Ace your's was a grunt sculpin or grunt-fish, Rhamphocottus richardsonii


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Just tell me one thing... Ventral fin fused or seperate?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Pelvic and anal look to be fused.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Pelvic and anal look to be fused.


Looks alot like something I take pride in stuffing into 2 liter bottles full of Tricaine or formalin....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Oh yeah And Ace your's was a grunt sculpin or grunt-fish, Rhamphocottus richardsonii


 ah, thanks!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Fresh or Saltwater (or both) goby? and is it by chance from the Genus _Neogobius_?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ok Hint time.

He is a salt fish. He is from the lower half of this planet. and should not be kept in waters anywhere near that of tropical.

And no on the Neogobius. however he is from the Order Perciformes


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Am I a thread killer?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Am I a thread killer?












No, I'm just out of the loop...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well get in old man!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ugggh...









lemme say that perciformes is not specific enough to help me.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

allright. I'm tired of this one so I will give a bigger hint.

"heat at approximately 6 degrees Celsius (42.8 degrees Fahrenheit) which is the lowest known heat death temperature of any animal"


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Damn that pic looks nothing like a _Dissostichus_....At least from the pics and illustrations I have seen.
But it does fit.....That pic Looks more to me like a damn Round goby









I never knew they looked like that when they are younger.
Learn something new every day


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Death in June said:


> Damn that pic looks nothing like a _Dissostichus_....At least from the pics and illustrations I have seen.
> But it does fit.....That pic Looks more to me like a damn Round goby
> 
> 
> ...


I took that quote directly off the site that holds the original pictures and that was on a university server. 
Let me give another clue.
A realitive to this fish is often served with fries and called fish and chips.
Its blood carries a special antifreeze that is currently being marketed for product development.

***oops. I just realized the last hint wasen't really the complete sentence I ment to paste there. I did not mean to imply that it is the only fish that dies at this temp. It is one of others.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Trematomus bernacchii_
Stinking







Nototheniidae









OK who's for starting this up as version K ? 
This ones on 28 pages now.....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

HAHHAHAHAH rofl. Finally! I'm so glad I didn't kill it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A neon?

oh wait, my bad...

Okay, new version!


----------

